# polars



## jmarkuna (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi

I am looking for VPP/Polars for a Baltic 38 DP [ Doug Peterson] CB
[ Centerboard]

Thanks


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

USSailing sells them.

Performance Package

They are expensive.


----------

